# TNex really did a number on my Bermuda



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

First Post!

Been caring for my 2 yr old lawn using a lot of the advice I get from y'all. Thought it time to join up and stop lurking.

Lawn gets prodiamine spray in Mar and Sept, 400 lbs of lime in April, 160 lbs Anderson's Humic DG in May, 2 Scott's Summer Fertilizer so far at .75/1000, Grub EX and Triazicide every 8 weeks, Urban Farms Liquid Lawn mixed 1:1 with Simple Grow Humic/Fulvic root hume every 4 weeks.

North Alabama bermuda lawn. Measured grass area is 22k sq ft. Last summer we went on vacation and I came home to a mess that was easily 5 inches tall. Cut at highest setting and still cut off way too much. This year I thought I was smart enough to handle a dose of TNex before we left. Left my irrigation to run 30 mins (.33") twice a week. And it rained almost constantly while we were gone. Returned 2 July to a mess. Its 6 days later and still not looking very good.

I'm the only one to blame, so its my mess to fix.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNBoAZQT5IE


----------



## somathnao (Dec 16, 2018)

Did it rain right after you applied tnex? I believe Tnex works through the foliage of the grass blades. You think it got to the roots from the 4 inch of rain you received?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think .5oz/1000sf is too much for the first app of T-Nex. A lot of that is probably just bronzing. Those stripes look like burn spots from the sprayer leaking.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

In your video you mention T-Nex at .5 per gallon. How many gallons did you put out per 1000? Was anything else in the tank with the T-Nex?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

lambert said:


> In your video you mention T-Nex at .5 per gallon. How many gallons did you put out per 1000? Was anything else in the tank with the T-Nex?


Yeah... I'm having a hard time thinking T-Nex is 100% to blame.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Something else had to be in the tank... If not you have a hybrid Bermuda lawn and if that's the case you oversprayed.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

lambert said:


> In your video you mention T-Nex at .5 per gallon. How many gallons did you put out per 1000? Was anything else in the tank with the T-Nex?


I agree, you said 0.5 oz per gallon so do you also mean 0.5 oz per 1000? That'll be double the rate I used on my first & second PGR apps.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

The only other chemicals that have ever been in the sprayer I used are sulfentrazone, quinclorac, or prodiamine and it was well washed before the TNex. 0.5 oz per 1000 was my rate. Guess I overdid it.

The back forty is beautiful after a 2nd cut with my manual reel.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Its going to be painful, but the grass will grow back in 3-5 weeks, maybe longer? I did the same thing to my lawn on the first application. Now I'm a bit scared to apply it again. Those 5 weeks seems like it was the whole summer.

Now that its out of regulation, my grass grows like crazy !! I don't think adding anything to your lawn will make a difference. I tried to as well and it did nothing. Only time will heal it. I would still fertilize on your normal schedule.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

This doesn't look like .5oz/M damage. We'll do .5-1oz/M just before a hurricane is set to hit and we don't look like this - turf at .500" too. And those really distinct lines are signs that there is something leaking during application.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

The one time I over did it, the grass just did nothing making it take longer to fill in some damage areas. It will return, cant hardly kill Bermuda. Make it ugly a while but it will return. When I apply T-Nex I also melt and apply .25lb per thousand nitrogen and about a pound for 8500 sq ft of chelated iron. My lawn in general gets about a quarter pound per week of nitrogen. Some sprayed, some spread plus so slow release to supplement. Give it some food and see what it does. I cut mine a bit shorter as well, just moved up a click from .325 to .410.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I've sprayed T-Nex a grand total of once two days ago, so I have no experience to speak from. I put 2.125 oz in about 18 gallons of water. I was aiming for the .125 oz/1000 sq ft rate. But .5 oz/gallon seems pretty high.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I've been fortunate to not experience what you're going through. I have applied two apps this summer and have been super pleased with the results. I have common bermuda. Rate is .75oz/1000 my first app was .5/1000 my second app was .6/1000. I apply with a chelated iron product. It also has a sight nitrogen boost 15-0-0.


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

I just put down my third application of T-Nex yesterday. My first two applications were .25oz/gal/1k sq ft, and I was very happy with the results. I read not to overdo it on the first application, so I went with the "prescribed" dose (I hear Connor Ward's voice in my head..."The label is the law!"). Yesterday, I bumped up the mix to .5 oz. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Hey it happens. I think we've established that it was over applied. Good news is you have bermuda. It's the toughest grass around, and it will come back. It'll just take some time. Hang in there. Better days ahead.

Another suggestion. You said in your video you set the irrigation controller to go off so many times while on vacation in case you didn't get any rain. You might want to try, in the future years, to replace your irrigation controller with one that connects to WiFi and monitors rainfall. I switched to Rachio last year. The cost of the controller paid for itself in 1.5 summers with the savings on my water bill by it being more efficient. Rachio is not the only one that makes models like this. Rain bird and others do as well.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> Hey it happens. I think we've established that it was over applied. Good news is you have bermuda. It's the toughest grass around, and it will come back. It'll just take some time. Hang in there. Better days ahead.
> 
> Another suggestion. You said in your video you set the irrigation controller to go off so many times while on vacation in case you didn't get any rain. You might want to try, in the future years, to replace your irrigation controller with one that connects to WiFi and monitors rainfall. I switched to Rachio last year. The cost of the controller paid for itself in 1.5 summers with the savings on my water bill by it being more efficient. Rachio is not the only one that makes models like this. Rain bird and others do as well.


Love my rachio, this is one of the main reasons. Bought a brand new gen2 on eBay For $100. Some of the best money I've spent on my Landscape.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I spray ~21 days or when Greenskeeper states I am out of regulation @ .5 oz / 1000 with no ill side effects.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I'm in North Alabama as well and the rain has been insane this year plus way to cool of weather for summer time. If it's 419 or as I refer to all the sod that comes from North Alabama "419ish bermuda blend" .5oz per M on the first spray just probably bronzed out the bermuda and slammed the brakes on it. Combined with the coolish wet weather it just needs to get hot and dry to grow out like others have said. The lines and spots you showed look like spills from either the tnex or mower leaking or something else, maybe a really talented dog? It will be fine and will grow out soon. The 419ish sod in my backyard always goes bronze and immediately wants to go to sleep when I do my first application of Tnex even at .15oz to .2oz but only with the first application. Throw some fert at it and just keep mowing off the bronzed area as it wakes up.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

It's already looking better after a few days of sun and drying out. I checked my sprayer head and yes, it has a small drip that probably caused the lines. I'll check back in a week or so with another video and show y'all how it looks.

Also just hit my dallisgrass with something new. Hope to have some results to show.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah I did 3.5 oz/1k for my first app of T-Nex, and had good results, and Yukon bermuda can take high doses of PGR. This is fungus season, so all of that rain, plus the sprinklers, plus the hot weather this year, and I'd say 90% of that damage is straight fungi.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

andymac7 said:


> Yeah I did 3.5 oz/1k for my first app of T-Nex, and had good results, and Yukon bermuda can take high doses of PGR.


That's certainly a high dose.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Kamauxx said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I did 3.5 oz/1k for my first app of T-Nex, and had good results, and Yukon bermuda can take high doses of PGR.
> ...


Lol!! Whoah my bad! that 3.5 oz was what I applied to the entire 12k sq ft (facepalm). Haha, so that's actually only about .3 oz/1k sq ft. Sorry!


----------

